# Extreme Cream



## VARNYARD (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is a video of Cream when he was younger.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HTMTq05Uzo">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HTMTq05Uzo</a><!-- m -->

What do you guys think of him?


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 18, 2007)

Can I have him!!!??


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 18, 2007)

Where's a current pic?? Is he hibernating?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 18, 2007)

I love this tegu!His color is amazing!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks guys for the great comments.  He is hibernating, and he has a home right here, lol. :wink:


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 18, 2007)

Gimmie That! :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 18, 2007)

Swtbrat said:


> Gimmie That! :wink:
> 
> Brat!


Maybe you should add him to your Christmas suggestions!!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 18, 2007)

he's so cute and so nice, i would have gotten a chacoan insted of a red if Bobby shipped to Canada
but too late now, already fell in love with my new baby red, and will be quite a long time before i get new one


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 18, 2007)

KoreanDeathKid said:


> and will be quite a long time before i get new one



Lol. you must be new to tegus, cause the addiction won't stop, you'll end up just like the rest of us, checking everyday to see if he's up, waiting for that day, and contemplating whether or not you could get 2 for the big cage, then why not? Let's add a 2nd cage on top and get two more! It's like the best drug ever, no side effects, completely legal, and more fun than you've ever had. Prepare yourself buddy. I found myself counting the minutes to get off work to go home and see my boy. Lol. :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 18, 2007)

ApriliaRufo said:


> KoreanDeathKid said:
> 
> 
> > and will be quite a long time before i get new one
> ...


WOW!! I've got the same thing!!! :roll: The first thing I do when I get home is check the Tegu's, then the family. I've already got a stacked cage. 

There's one on CraigsList in my area for free with tank and accessories. I sent an email asking a few questions but there's no way we can fit another!(?)


----------



## nat (Dec 18, 2007)

ha ha, yah I said ok to a tegu that needed rescuing under the assumption that it was going to be temporary until I could find it a better home. SIX MONTHS later I have two now and they ain't going anywhere!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 18, 2007)

tell me about it. I went from having a B&W for a month to nowwaiting on my extreme from Bobby!!!


----------



## dorton (Dec 18, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> ApriliaRufo said:
> 
> 
> > KoreanDeathKid said:
> ...




HAHAHA, I sneak in throught the basement every night to check on my scaled crew before I come upstairs to check on my wife.


----------



## playlboi (Dec 18, 2007)

that cream creature is one of the most extraordinary tegu i have seen thus far. lets put that feller up for auction. lol


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 18, 2007)

yeah im up  LOL


----------



## dave (Jan 2, 2008)

That vid makes me anxious as heck. I can't wait for summer.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 2, 2008)

The breeding worth of Cream is much higher than the auction could hold. If Bobby got lucky and all of Cream's children came out looking like him.... Bobby would have a NICE hunk of change in his pockets.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 2, 2008)

I doubt he would do that. He'll charge a fair price, not inflated like some one else we know who tried to sell white normals as Chacoans.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 2, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> I doubt he would do that. He'll charge a fair price, not inflated like some one else we know who tried to sell white normals as Chacoans.



Well I didn't imply that he would inflate his prices, but simply put, the better looking the tegu, the more people are willing to pay. I meant a special clutch could be auctioned after Cream finds a lady, and gets some work done.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 3, 2008)

I uploaded some more pictures of him to share, he is still hibernating, and these are a little old now, but I wanted to share them with you guys.


----------



## Lexi (Feb 3, 2008)

Bobby he is one awesome tegu...Do you do trades? lol


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Feb 3, 2008)

Lexi said:


> Bobby he is one awesome tegu...Do you do trades? lol



LOL yea. My left kidney for Cream.


----------



## Lexi (Feb 3, 2008)

Hahaha sounds like a good deal to me


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 3, 2008)

its a nice looking animal.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks guys for the awesome comments!!   

As for him getting a new home, well I talked to him and he told me he likes it right here. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lexi (Feb 3, 2008)

but i can tell in his little face he loves me!!! lol..
Then do you do trades on the other Giants? haha


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 3, 2008)

He is more than welcome to love ya, but it will be long distance.  :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 3, 2008)

Lexi said:


> but i can tell in his little face he loves me!!! lol..
> Then do you do trades on the other Giants? haha


He looks upset, he must be a Patriots fan!!! :hifit


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 3, 2008)

LOLOLOLOL Too Funny!! :lol: That was one awesome game!! :dan


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 13, 2008)

I uploaded some more pics!!


----------



## DZLife (Feb 13, 2008)

Look at all the white!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 14, 2008)

DZLife said:


> Look at all the white!!!



Cream bro, all that cream lol.


----------



## maddogg9019 (Feb 15, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> DZLife said:
> 
> 
> > Look at all the white!!!
> ...



lol I'm going to have to get some cream one day


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 15, 2008)

maddogg9019 said:


> lol I'm going to have to get some cream one day


I don't know! You might have to move to a bigger state to have a Tegu that big!!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 15, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> maddogg9019 said:
> 
> 
> > lol I'm going to have to get some cream one day
> ...



You bet Dave, everyone can move to Florida with me.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 19, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> DZLife said:
> 
> 
> > Look at all the white!!!
> ...



That too!


----------

